# A few tips if you’re new to Dubai’s roads



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

I received this and I wanted to share it with your for a few laughs.
*
HANDBOOK FOR DRIVING IN DUBAI FOR FIRST TIME:*

1. If your road map is more than a few days old, throw it out and get a new one.

2. Forget the traffic rules you learned elsewhere. Dubai has its own version of traffic rules, which can be summarised as “Hold on and pray!”

3. If it is your priority to cross, forget it and wait.

4. All directions start with Sheikh Zayed Road, which has no beginning and no end.

5. If you are driving a Corolla, Sunny, or another small Japanese car, stay on the far right lane. No comment!

6. Most roads mysteriously change names as you cross intersections.

7. The minimum acceptable speed on the Emirates Road is 160 km/h. Anything less is considered downright rude.

8. Anyone in a Land Cruiser, Nissan Patrol... with tinted windows has the right of way. Period!

Enjoy it ,


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You forget to mention the traffic light nanosecond! 

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice one ))) they should call it - "How to survive on Dubai roads" )))


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

So basically I should get a Hummer and all will be OK?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> So basically I should get a Hummer and all will be OK?


Here in UAE there is no respect for big cars. You drive your big bro which occupies half of the road and a small yaris or tida is just on your tail trying to overtake, frustrating but funny


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Here in UAE there is no respect for big cars. You drive your big bro which occupies half of the road and a small yaris or tida is just on your tail trying to overtake, frustrating but funny


I was thinking more of the crash protection  :boxing:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> I was thinking more of the crash protection  :boxing:


sorry got you wrong, i thought you want to show off :confused2:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Here in UAE there is no respect for big cars. You drive your big bro which occupies half of the road and a small yaris or tida is just on your tail trying to overtake, frustrating but funny



So true! The first time I saw that happening, I had to do a doubletake! Simply could not believe my eyes! and then I bought a 4x4 and had matchbox cars tailgating me as well - I do think it's funny when people try that!!

M.Sharaf - This is brilliant! It made me laugh! 

SBP - No, get a Nissan Patrol. If you see one coming, get out of the way as quick as possible, unless you want to get flattened!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> So true! The first time I saw that happening, I had to do a doubletake! Simply could not believe my eyes! and then I bought a 4x4 and had matchbox cars tailgating me as well - I do think it's funny when people try that!!
> 
> M.Sharaf - This is brilliant! It made me laugh!
> 
> SBP - No, get a Nissan Patrol. If you see one coming, get out of the way as quick as possible, unless you want to get flattened!!


I call small ones cockroaches, it's like a small dog, you can always hear them because they are small and they have to notify themselves. Big dogs are usually quiet, demonstrating their dignity ))) Let them, they will never grow big )))

just kidding... as long as the car has 4 wheels, it's a car, not a bycicle


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I just arrived in Abu Dhabi yesterday and will be commuting between AD and Dubai daily. At least now I know what kind of car not to buy and which one to buy.....Thanks for the info


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

some of the above mentioned are right that people are getting frustrated because of harsh driving style of others, but why you don't see the the other side of the globe ?

I'm commuting to Abu Dhabi Daily and we all know even it came to the newspaper that 160 KM/h is the limit for Abu Dhabi high way 

but it happens often when you are about hitting some one just because he is occupying the fastest track and his speed no more than 120 KM/h

i consider such car hump on the highway


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

And you sir is what most people consider a danger on the highway!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

He is quite funny though...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sounds_of_arabia said:


> I'm commuting to Abu Dhabi Daily and we all know even it came to the newspaper that 160 KM/h is the limit for Abu Dhabi high way


I travel to AUH every day as well and the legal limit is actually 120km/hr - the signs are very clearly displayed. However, the cameras go off at 160km/hr but there is a clear difference between legal speed limit and speed at which you get flashed.

Sure some people drive slow but let's be real, even at 160km/hr, you're bound to upset someone who thinks you are crawling and should get out of the way! With the standard of driving on that road and the speed at which people travel, we're bound to upset each other.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Unless you're overtaking someone, you have no business in the left lane regardless of what speed you're doing.

Usually once I'm done overtaking, I pull in and leave the left lane empty.

However, I make an exception when someone behind me starts flashing at me, this makes me slow down, put on my rear fog light and wash my windscreen.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Just wondering why most locals are driving white cars with dark tinted windows  ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

White helps deflect heat and dark tinted windows so they can drive without the full outfit on without being seen?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Vetteguy said:


> I just arrived in Abu Dhabi yesterday and will be commuting between AD and Dubai daily. At least now I know what kind of car not to buy and which one to buy.....Thanks for the info


for sure go for 4x4 which fits your budget


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't think a 4x4 is recommended to perform a 250kms commuting distance daily, you'll easily end up with 300 to 400 dirhams fuel weekly.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Helios said:


> I don't think a 4x4 is recommended to perform a 250kms commuting distance daily, you'll easily end up with 300 to 400 dirhams fuel weekly.


well, if 4x4 does not fit your budget at all, go for anything else, but we are talking about safety here, I drive around 90-100km every day and I spend 250 AED per week for fuel, it's not little, but not the amount to die for


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you think that a 4x4 is really safer then any other car ? Although they are safer in crashs, they are twice more likely to overturn in an accident, check this out : 4x4 safety under question - Autocar.co.uk


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Helios said:


> Do you think that a 4x4 is really safer then any other car ? Although they are safer in crashs, they are twice more likely to overturn in an accident, check this out : 4x4 safety under question - Autocar.co.uk


goes back to destiny and how you drive


----------



## lailei (Mar 3, 2010)

Definitely faster with 4x4 cars and also safer from being stuck


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

thank you all for Passing by,,,

the subject is reflecting the reality about the driving in UAE ! its funny to read it , but when you see on the road its makes your blood boil !!

Tc ,


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

So little cars out, 4x4's crap handling........Abrams tank it is


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

lool


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

M.Sharaf said:


> lool


And you were soooooooo lucky on Friday in the rugby grrrr  :tongue1:


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

SBP said:


> And you were soooooooo lucky on Friday in the rugby grrrr  :tongue1:


n iam sooooooo duno what u talkin about , Rugby ??? :confused2::confused2:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

M.Sharaf said:


> n iam sooooooo duno what u talkin about , Rugby ??? :confused2::confused2:


France just beat Wales in the 6 Nations rugby on Friday. A game played by gentleman with odd shaped balls


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

SBP said:


> France just beat Wales in the 6 Nations rugby on Friday. A game played by gentleman with odd shaped balls


ahhh ! i c ! well am not abig Fan of Rugbi ! and frenchy might have plenty of wine b4 goin to the field ! i cant find another reason for them winnin ,


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

One other rule of the road - the lower the number plate, the worse the driver


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> Apart from the English who are just a bunch of public school xxxxx.


Wise words indeed  :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> So little cars out, 4x4's crap handling........Abrams tank it is


I have a better and cheaper solution for you - get a bycicle :eyebrows:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I have a better and cheaper solution for you - get a bycicle :eyebrows:


You trying to kill me off???    :boxing:


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> Wise words indeed  :clap2: :clap2:



*some Welsh wittering*


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> You trying to kill me off???    :boxing:


not really, just kidding


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> not really, just kidding




:tongue1::eyebrows:


----------

